# Any one looking for Pet Movers ?



## islandpet (Oct 9, 2012)

We Specialize in Hawaii Quarantine Processing and Military Transfers!!

Island Pet Movers assists you to ensure your move is an easy and convenient process from the first phone call. 

The state of Hawaii's Rabies Quarantine process can be cumbersome, Island Pet Movers works with you to ensure all paperwork is in proper order and all required deadlines are met.


----------

